# Apprentice Jokes



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Found these the other day, guess I can't send the apprentice for "sky hooks" as a joke. He might show up with em!


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

Better that than them ordering a crane


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Did you hear about the electricians apprentice that came back to the job after picking up supplies at Home Cheapo. He says to the Master electrician, " they were out of #12 wire, so I brought you 2 rolls of #6 wire".:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Had a guy that we just let go, it was cold under a house a few months back and I said damn I need a blanket. He disappeared for 10 minutes looking for a blanket...


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

Not a joke, but a couple of days ago our new first year done ****ed up 3 times. 

A) he was leaning an a-frame ladder up against a stud

B) he was cutting the nails holding the stud in to move it over so our stack could come up, and thus cut out what was supporting his ladder

C) he told us

Silly first year. If you're not hurt and nobody saw, it never happened haha


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

TraTech said:


> Found these the other day, guess I can't send the apprentice for "sky hooks" as a joke. He might show up with em!


It's OK, you can still send him for Air Hangers!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i member one time we were installing sloan sensor w/c and urinals. I told the apprentice to test them out well the power was off to them so he comes back and says they wont work i tell him you got to show it some skin wish i would of took a pic he says nope still not working i walk in he has his shirt up over his head and flashing his big gut. i couldnt help my self i told him it only works with weiners and walked out the gc walks in and says boy u best not be peeing in those new fixtures


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

*Joke #2: Defective Nails?*
Two carpenters were working on a house. The one who was nailing down siding would reach into his nail pouch, pull out a nail and either toss it over his shoulder or nail it in.
The other, figuring this was worth looking into, asked, “Why are you throwing those nails away?”
The first explained, “If I pull a nail out of my pouch and it’s pointed toward me, I throw it away ’cause it’s defective. If it’s pointed toward the house, then I nail it in!”
The second got completely upset and yelled, “You moron! The nails pointed toward you aren’t defective! They’re for the other side of the house!”
*Joke #3: Ear Accident*
Two carpenters, Joe and Bill, were working and Joe, up on a scaffold accidently cut off his ear.
He yelled down to Bill…”Hey! look our for my ear I just cut off!”
In a little bit Bill calls up to Joe, ” is this your ear?”
Joe looks down and says “Naw! Mine had a pencil behind it!”


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

No joke here ! I would always hope the Newbie would show up with a plastic tool box , I would give him a couple of days to get relax , then I would take two dry wall screws and screw the box to the floor ( only on new construction ) and then you can guess the rest ...... I know it's not right !!! But it feels so right....... Lol

Welcome to the major leagues !!!!!!! Now go get me my coffee ... Lol


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh had that happen to me, worst I had I was on a reno of a elementary school and it was middle of summer, I'm outside working on roof drain piping with the roofers tar machine burning 10 feet away from me. Sweating like a pig, got my hard hat on and all of a sudden I've got a massive massive migraine, like outta no wear. I can barely stay on the ladder and my eyes are burning as the sweat runs into my eyes. I get down and take my hardhat off to wipe my brow only to realize my Jman had taken my hard hat and lined it with lead pipe dope, which has been now baking into my brain and running in my eyes............... Not impressed


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Plumber71 said:


> No joke here ! I would always hope the Newbie would show up with a plastic tool box , I would give him a couple of days to get relax , then I would take two dry wall screws and screw the box to the floor ( only on new construction ) and then you can guess the rest ...... I know it's not right !!! But it feels so right....... Lol
> 
> Welcome to the major leagues !!!!!!! Now go get me my coffee ... Lol


An electrician got me with this one day with a tool bag. 

Almost pulled my army out of the socket. It's OK though, I got him back when I was working on a ladder and he was on the floor above me and kept trying to poke me with a wire (that he was currently roughing some outlets with). I Grabbed the wire, jumped off the ladder and...SNIP....

His wire was about two feet too short after that. :laughing:


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

How about the old PVC glue dropping when on a ladder onto the new guys hair !!! Just a little .. Lol


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

Really had a helper that spent a 1/2 hour looking for a "pipe stretcher". Another guy sent a helper to a supply house with a list and he put "philopian(sp) tube" and the helper seriously asked for it. The guys at the supplyhouse were dieing laughing.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

Gave my secretary a material list to call in to the supply house 
1- 4- buckets of steam
2- 6- left and right elbows
3-1- pipe increaser 
The guys in the supply house took the order they didn't have the heart to tell her the truth


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

The guys at the suppliers usually know this one, and they play along:

Apprentice: "I'm looking for a long weight!"
Supplier: "Okay, just have a seat right there and I'll be right with you!"


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Sent a guy to the supply house to get "level water" with bubble in it. Not just any level water, it has to have the bubble in it. 

Yes, I checked, he asked multiple guys at the counter for it, and they played along.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

if you got Styrofoam cups on the job site tell them to pour some purple primer in one so you can paint a fitting... and give it about 30-45 seconds


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

antiCon said:


> if you got Styrofoam cups on the job site tell them to pour some purple primer in one so you can paint a fitting... and give it about 30-45 seconds


We had a guy who routinely would show up at a jobsite and crack open a fresh large coffee which he would then procede to finish before being ready to work...

One day with his attention diverted some primer was added to his coffee... :laughing:

Needless to say he was ready a lot sooner than he anticipated.... :thumbup:


----------



## plumbtekkk (May 19, 2012)

had my apprentice pump up a gas line he comes back i'm done i say what did you pump it up to, he replies 18 lbs i say really..... it's a 15lb gauge


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plumbtekkk said:


> had my apprentice pump up a gas line he comes back i'm done i say what did you pump it up to, he replies 18 lbs i say really..... it's a 15lb gauge


Maybe he is smarter than you and noticed the gauge on the pump....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbtekkk said:


> had my apprentice pump up a gas line he comes back i'm done i say what did you pump it up to, he replies 18 lbs i say really..... it's a 15lb gauge


It was a 15 lb gauge before it got pegged... :laughing:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

plumbtekkk said:


> had my apprentice pump up a gas line he comes back i'm done i say what did you pump it up to, he replies 18 lbs i say really..... it's a 15lb gauge


 
Heck of a user name ya got there buddy.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Heck of a user name ya got there buddy.


Heh...just caught that :blink: :laughing:

Maybe his finger just twitched a bit or Plumbtek and Plumbtekk were already taken...but you never know, he IS from California after all 

:jester:


----------



## plumbtekkk (May 19, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Heh...just caught that :blink: :laughing:
> 
> Maybe his finger just twitched a bit or Plumbtek and Plumbtekk were already taken...but you never know, he IS from California after all
> 
> :jester:


if your referring to kkk it doesn't mean that if i remember correctly i needed more characters and i had a long time ago used plumbtech and couldn't use it.I'm not racist i don't care what color,race,you are long as you don't steal or hurt from my family or friends. Hope it has not offended any body.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plumbtekkk said:


> if your referring to kkk it doesn't mean that if i remember correctly i needed more characters and i had a long time ago used plumbtech and couldn't use it.I'm not racist i don't care what color,race,you are long as you don't steal or hurt from my family or friends. Hope it has not offended any body.


Nah, you are from California. You guy's like everything right. :laughing:


----------



## plumbtekkk (May 19, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Nah, you are from California. You guy's like everything right. :laughing:


now let's not get crazy. I do have limatation:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Put a little water down the exhaust stack/pipe on the diesel excavator, tractor,etc. and tell the new guy to stand near it to do an exhaust flow check. He'll be covered head to toe in soot. :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

plumbtekkk said:


> if your referring to kkk it doesn't mean that if i remember correctly i needed more characters and i had a long time ago used plumbtech and couldn't use it.I'm not racist i don't care what color,race,you are long as you don't steal or hurt from my family or friends. Hope it has not offended any body.


That's good enough for me :thumbsup:


----------

